
Anyone else find the redesign of Indie Hackers somewhat confusing? - aerovistae
I used to go to the site and it took one click to go to the newest interview, now it takes 3-4 clicks and I&#x27;m consistently unsure if I&#x27;m I&#x27;ve clicked the right thing because I&#x27;m not sure what the purpose of the timeline page is and it&#x27;s not really what I was trying to get to.<p>Anyone else agree&#x2F;disagree?
======
raooll
Agreed. I dislike the new design very much. Earlier I could just go the the
page to see the new stories & now this has become confusing.

------
billconan
agree.

I also dislike that they now only show the top few items of the product list.
you will have to register to see the rest.

